# Weekend free prize draw time!



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Weekend free prize draw time!

Simply buy either a ticket for either Audis in the Park﻿ or our EvenTT14 this weekend (closing time 9pm Sunday 6th April) and at no extra cost to you, we'll put your name in the free prize draw for a £20 gift voucher for Debonair Detailing﻿

One lucky winner will get the prize 

* You MUST buy via the TTOC club shop link below to be included in our prize draw*

http://bit.ly/PsJeZk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

A bit unfair fir those if us who already bought their tickets to both shows 

I didn't even get a key ring when I joined


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

No need to worry Callum - there'll be draws nearer the event dates for everyone that bought tickets

Not sure what you mean by the keyring - they've not been provided free before, and are presently out of stock anyway - quality issues from suppliers

We should be getting some new keyring types in very soon though


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

TT Owners Club said:


> No need to worry Callum - there'll be draws nearer the event dates for everyone that bought tickets
> 
> Not sure what you mean by the keyring - they've not been provided free before, and are presently out of stock anyway - quality issues from suppliers
> 
> We should be getting some new keyring types in very soon though


Web members got them where full members got a membership card.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

That's not really a keyring though - simply a plastic tag to add to an existing keyring

However, we've got some new style actual keyrings on order right now - no preview pics yet, but they'll be in the shop very soon


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Delighted to say that Jon Eadon is the winner of the gift voucher - we'll be in touch Jon


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks guys, leaving it a tad late paid off!


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi,

Any update on this? Cleaning products await me


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Eadon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any update on this? Cleaning products await me


Sent you an email Jon - did you get it?


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Nothing received, try again please


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi guys 

Did we try again? Haven't seen anything in my inboxes.

Jon Eadon


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol: O dear. What a joke.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

With 2 new competitions being opened in the meantime  :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Why not just email Debonair Detailing direct, say you've not received/heard anything, point them at this thread by way of proof you're the winner, and see what they say?

Otherwise you could be waiting a very long time...


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Eadon said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Did we try again? Haven't seen anything in my inboxes.
> 
> Jon Eadon


Is it in your Junk folder Jon?


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah I've been checking the junk too just in case.

And thanks Bart might be worth a try.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Send an e-mail to [email protected]

All the Committee members will get the mail so one of them should be able to sort out why you are not receiving the mail ref the competition win.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Now in hand - emails to Jon seem to have disappeared into a black hole :?


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Jon - sent you a PM


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you, will reply now


----------

